# Nudes of Friends Wife



## Changecage (Jan 14, 2020)

so I was on a porn chat site catering to cuckolding and saw a friends wife posted. I didn't contact the poster but looking at their profile the person has been on the site as a member for awhile. would you contact the guy or just let it ride?


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Oh boy, stay out of their business. You don't know the circumstances, and interfering might get you in trouble. Those type of websites also usually ask those viewing to not disclose anything you see regarding people you know.

If it isn't family or someone very close to you, stay out of it.

Let it ride and contact no one !!! JMHO.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Changecage said:


> so I was on a porn chat site catering to cuckolding and saw a friends wife posted. I didn't contact the poster but looking at their profile the person has been on the site as a member for awhile. would you contact the guy or just let it ride?


Chances are this is voluntary but I would contact the wife just to make sure he wasn't doing something behind her back.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

If in fact, it's cuckoldry, than her husband is already well aware and onboard.

Were you to see your neighbor go out and take a dump on his lawn, I wouldn't recommend putting your hand in it to verify.

Glad we were able to wrap this one quickly.


----------

